

Study Claims $28B/Year Is Spent on Biomedical Research That Can’t Be Reproduced - elmar
http://www.iflscience.com/health-and-medicine/28-billion-year-spent-biomedical-research-can-t-be-reproduced

======
sp332
But can this study be reproduced? Odds are it can't :)

